# Lure coursing pics!!



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

All breed lure coursing in San Diego. Aspen is VERY prey driven so I wanted to see his stuff...




*You can tell by his stance that he was ready to take off...*











*Never lost focus...*











*Why is everyone looking at me??*











*And......GO!!*


----------



## minnieme (Jul 6, 2011)

stunning...seriously beautiful


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

Great pictures! Of course, I love all pictures of Aspen!

Did you have to train him for that or did he just run by instinct? Was this his first time? It looks like it was a lot of fun for both of you.


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

chowder said:


> Great pictures! Of course, I love all pictures of Aspen!
> 
> Did you have to train him for that or did he just run by instinct? Was this his first time? It looks like it was a lot of fun for both of you.


No training. Aspen was born for the hunt. Yep, first time and definitely not the last...


----------



## minnieme (Jul 6, 2011)

I wish we had something like this by us. >_< Maybe when we move, I will have to rig one in our yard :wink:


----------



## shellbell (Sep 24, 2011)

Nice pics! Cabo tried lure coursing once. LOVED it, he was a natural.


----------



## stajbs (Jun 5, 2010)

Go Aspen, very cool pics!! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## DoglovingSenior (Jun 26, 2011)

Loved the photos-he is one seriously handsome guy.


----------



## monkeys23 (Dec 8, 2010)

Ack so fluffy and gorgeous! Awesome!


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

:becky: so glad to finally see some pictures of his first time!!! i'm glad that he and you had fun i know you'd been talking about it for a long time!!! he's so big and pretty!


----------



## Maxy24 (Mar 5, 2011)

Great pics! I love seeing dogs do what their instincts tell them, we spend so much time training them to ignore their instincts, it's nice to tell them they can just go with it. Tucker would totally love doing this, I heard a lot of the times they are very exclusive "sight hound only" events though.


----------

